# Steinhatchee Guide Recommendations



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I might have a chance for a trip out of Steinhatchee later this month. I'd like to fish for redfish and trout with either spinning tackle and artificials or fly. I'd appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Jay Carson, Plug & Fly Charters, 850-371-1022
Capt. Evan Snow, Apalachee Inshore Charters, 229-300-2895

Both normally operate out of Keaton Beach, just north of Steinhatchee. Either are excellent guides who will put you on fish.

Tell 'em Capt. Dave sent you.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I second Zika. Both Evan and Jay are great guys. Jay would be a better option for fly, but either one would be fine for artys.


----------

